# What a year



## lost hunter (Dec 13, 2012)

Well, I know I am not on here that much, but I still though I should share an update with those that helped me get through what so far has been my darkest time. It was rough, and I know that the advise I received on here, helped me get through it.

Quick recap: Early december she said she wasn't happy, tried MC, dad died, week later she said there is no us, May divorce was final. It really was a whirlwind of emotions, I never got the chance to fight for my marriage, she had already given up, before she let me know she wasn't happy.

I gave her the house I build along with pretty much everything in it. For my generosity, I received all of my personal belongings ( 8 Rubbermaid totes), and twenty thousand in debt, from cards with my name on them. These cards were used to help build, and furnish the house. You got to love paying for belonging that you don't get.

NOW: I have been on a couple dates, nothing serious, and I do not really think I am ready for anything serious, and I am fine with that. In December, I will be moving to the city, about an hour away from where I am at now. This will put me closer to work, and get me away from her. As for the debt, I have hammered it all down, to where I only owe 2500.00 left, and hope to have that taken care of by the new year. I also have 6 tattoos since Feb, and have lost over 70 lbs. 


As for her, she has a boyfriend that lives in the house I built, he has a child that lives with them, and he is unemployeed. I met him once, seems nice, but a little preppy for this farm boy. He shook hands like a 10 year old girl, not really impressive. I told her I wish them well, and I hope them the best, and I do. I know that she is hurting for money, but so be it. 

I still have my days, where a song will trigger a memory, but it is not as often, and they don't seem as rough. All in all, I am on the right path, there will always be bumps on the way. I think I am healing, time is an amazing thing.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

lost hunter said:


> As for her, she has a boyfriend that lives in the house I built, he has a child that lives with them,* and he is unemployeed*. I met him once, seems nice, but a little preppy for this farm boy. *He shook hands like a 10 year old girl, not really impressive*.


:rofl: Awesome!


----------



## Mrlonelyhearts (Apr 12, 2012)

Well, I am about a year ahead of you. It just keeps getting better. Keep at it cause there is progress written all over your post.


----------



## tug (Sep 1, 2013)

He's not working? How long do you think she'll continue to support him?


----------

